

Ask HN: reliable domain registration - something

what's the best?
======
jhancock
Try <http://searchyc.com> for old threads on this topic.

I've used godaddy for years. I do not like their cluttered site and constant
upselling when all I want to do is a simple renweal. But I do trust them to
not screw up or sell/squat-on my domain searches.

A few months ago I had a gripe about some auto-renews that I didn't intent to
have happen. They gave me a refund without too much drama.

~~~
JimmyL
+1 for GoDaddy. They're not particularly interesting, but they (in my
experience) get the job done, and don't front-run/pre-register domains you
search for.

This is one of those things where I would go for the old/established/boring
over new/startup/innovative/WebX.0 services - your chosen provider should be
simple, long-lasting, and have a very good and long-established reputation.

------
eznet
I have had a handful of domains through 1and1 - so far, so good. No problems.
Admin interface is friendly. Notices via email for all renewals. Don't know
how that compares, but I have been happy. Heck, I tossed their referral link
on my VERY low traffic sites and each domain has consistently paid for it's
self.

~~~
dryicerx
Another vote for 1and1, been with them for over 4-5 years, not a single issue.
I love how they hold on to the domain after a year after you cancel it... just
in case you want it back without any extra charge.

I've never used them for hosting, just domain names, and would definitely
recommend them.

------
nreece
NameCheap.com all the way

------
tokenadult
I've liked PairNIC pretty well.

------
zouhair
I like gandi.net

